# rabies vaccine expired 4 months before ...



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

My dog was given his 3-year rabies vaccine, but the Certificate given to me indicates the vaccine expired 4 months ago. I called my vet and explained to the person answering the phone what was printed in the area by the Lot # and expiration date. I was told it must be a typo, and even if it had expired it would still be good after it was injected. What do you all think? I don't feel like this is the same as taking an aspirin from an expired bottle - or is it? Is there a way to check exp dates based on lot number so I can be sure?


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

As far as I know, expired meds in the people world are not harmful, they're just less potent. I know though that at my job we wouldn't give an expired vaccine or med to a patient simply because it might not do what it was supposed to. What I think you could try to do, if you know what company makes the vaccine, is call and see if they can run the lot number for you. I would also continue to call your vet, maybe ask to speak to the vet him/herself.

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------

